# Yogi Bhajan's Sikhs



## Arvind (Oct 12, 2004)

Dear Sangat,

My personal perception about Sikhs created by Yogi Bhajan is very highly one. A mere look at those Singhs gives such a powerful feeling to be more loving, knowledgeable, ...., ...  . However, I didnt have luck to meet those sikhs.

This thread is initiated to look into what was so great about his approach, that impacted western communities to stand tall as a sikh. Please keep this thread constructive one by not discussing controversies/allegations etc. Or if you feel something wrong about this personal perception, I look forward to material with substance.

Thanks.


----------

